# My nan died Valentines day and need a poem to read out at funeral



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi,
I said i would say a few words at my nans funeral next Monday but have now been thinking about a poem? does anyone know of any other ones apart from " Do not stand at my grave and weep"?

Something light hearted and not many references to god etc.

Thanks
Julia x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am sorry for your loss Coxy 
I have pm'd u a poem it abit long but i love it and have it in a frame next to my dads photo 
take care
Lou
xxxxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your Nan's passing 
I hope these help

Shelley Xxx

http://personalfuneralceremonies.com/Poems-For-a-Funeral-Ceremony
There is a Grandmother poem on this webpage

http://www.love-of-poems.com/funeral-poems.html
This one has a poem that was read out at the Queen Mother's funeral

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

You can shed tears that she is gone
Or you can smile because she has lived.

You can close your eyes and pray that she’ll come back
Or you can open your eyes and see all that she’s left.

Your heart can be empty because you can’t see her
Or you can be full of the love you shared.

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday.

You can remember her and only that she’s gone
Or you can cherish her memory and let it live on.

You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back
Or you can do what she’d want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on. 
Anon


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

sorry pressed send before writing xx sirry bout nan hope that poem helps xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank you for all the links etc, i have found some lovely things, just got to decide what to read out now.

Julia x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry to read your news Coxy

xxxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Emmalottie

How are you doing?

Julia x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Julia

I'm find thanx hun. Up and down as ever!

Oooh - your panel date is getting nearer. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

